# Happy Birthday JohnnyChance!



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2012)

:hbday:


----------



## Lefty (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday! This place is a tad cooler because of you. Hope you get the gyuto/petty/suji of your dreams!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mhenry (Aug 1, 2012)

Have a good one man


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## echerub (Aug 1, 2012)

Woowoo! Happy birthday!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 1, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy B-Day JC!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday JC!


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Buddy!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 1, 2012)

feliz cumpleanos senor


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy birthday.

k.


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 1, 2012)

:hbday:


----------



## mhlee (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday, JC Esq.!


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Johnny, Stay Sharp my friend!


----------



## Deckhand (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 1, 2012)

I will buy you a beer the next time you are here. HB!


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy birthday JC and many many more.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 1, 2012)

happy birthday


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy happy, uh what was it again?


----------



## obtuse (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy Bday. I know i'm late but anyway.....


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Aug 2, 2012)

Another year younger......


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy bday brother.


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy B-day JC!


----------



## MadMel (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy b'day!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Like any good cook, I worked and of course it was a hellish night and we all got our asses kicked. And then, I drank. A great day!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Thanks fellas. Like any good cook, I worked and of course it was a hellish night and we all got our asses kicked. And then, I drank. A great day!




You cooks are sick people! :wink:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 2, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Thanks fellas. Like any good cook, I worked and of course it was a hellish night and we all got our asses kicked. And then, I drank. A great day!




Haha I know the feeling!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Johnny!


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep I always work on my B.day. But I usually take the next 2 off.:wink:


----------

